# Water hardness in Mississauga



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I just pulled out my old GH and KH test kit and found some very interesting results for my tanks hardness levels. I setup this 55G tank about a week and a half ago. It has two large pieces of drift wood that are ancient. Here are the results I got:

General Hardness (GH): 80ppm or ~4.5 degrees
Carbonate Hardness (KH): 20ppm or ~1.1 degrees

This is very soft, way softer than I ever though possible with the water coming from lake ontario. I also tested the tap water and here are the results:

General Hardness (GH): 100ppm or ~5.5 degrees
Carbonate Hardness (KH): 80ppm or ~4.5 degrees

Is everyone else getting similiar readings for their tap water? Unforutnately it doesn't look like Peel region list the hardness levels of the tap water in their reports.

Also can someone refresh my memory on the following:

Which hardness is affected by driftwood GH or KH? Which hardness do plants use up when there's not enough CO2? Which hardness is increased if there's limestone in the tank?

Thanks,
Harry


----------

